# Boardroom Radio



## laurie (19 June 2008)

Has anyone here see any value in BRR! I mean they must receive a list of Dorothy Dix questions from CEO's and MD repeating what's in the written announcements,no hard hitting questions from BRR IMHO just a mouth piece for companies to prop up their ego's

cheers laurie


----------



## cuttlefish (19 June 2008)

*Re: Board Room Radio*

Not much - its like a canned press release. It could be argued it gives a little bit of insight into the personality of the person being interviewed (how they speak, how they present ideas/information, what they emphasise etc.) but thats about the only benefit I'd see


----------



## kenny (19 June 2008)

*Re: Board Room Radio*

BRR presentations are to me just adjuncts to the announcements themselves. Sometimes the speakers will give away a little insight into their personality and management styles. I think overall it is a useful service to have available and we lose nothing by it's existence.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------

